# Whey shakes



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a shake in morning and before bed, just looking for some idea's to spice them up a bit!


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Chilli powder?

Shakes are crap, have scrambled eggs in the morning and cottage cheese or quark before bed


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr White said:


> Chilli powder?
> 
> Shakes are crap, have scrambled eggs in the morning and cottage cheese or quark before bed


what a load of rubbish, why are they rubbish? so you reckon scrambled eggs are better than a load of stuff mixed up in to a liquid?

heres what i have done for years:

40g whey,50g oats, 1 banana, raisens, and milk...blend up with a decent hand blender. also put any sups in for the day like glucosamine, and down all your fish oils etc with it. can be eaten on the way to work if you drive which saves you time. i cant eat well in the a.m either so its good for me.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah mate, scramble eggs don't bloat your stomach and don't causes gases.

Keeps you running for longer as it is actual food, not a thin liquid.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr White said:


> Yeah mate, scramble eggs don't bloat your stomach and don't causes gases.
> 
> Keeps you running for longer as it is actual food, not a thin liquid.


Whole foods will always be better IMO, but Suppliments allow us to consume the necessary vitamins, minerals, proteins even carbs etc, quickly and easily when we need them.

Eg, a post work out shake including bcaa, protein, creative, carbs, dex can't be beaten by any whole food. Simply because your body can't digest it in optimal time after training. Same thing for morning shake, after your body has gone 6-8 hours without food, you need to 'suppliment' the food quickly to get your body out of catabolism.

Im no expert, so I may be wrong - but that is my understanding of how it should be done.

Other than morning n pwo, whole foods is my preferred fuel.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I buy unflavoured whey and milk protein smooth, both from MP. In the morning I blend whey with oats or banana, then have peanut butter on toast with green tea, this keeps me going till tea break!! I have a whey shake between meals and often add one or two of the following: plain chocolate powder, nutmeg, cinnamon, instant oats or blend with milk and fresh fruit, honey, fruit juice.


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

i Prefer a shake in the morning cause my body had just went hours without protein and this will allow it to get into my system quickly, and i prefer a shake a night cause cottage cheese isnt all that tastey


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Eggs are the single best food for building muscle imo.

You can't beat scram egg/salmon for breakfast, shakes don't even come close for me. It's not exactly hard either to scramble egg and is just as easy as turning on the blender too!


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

im unemployed at the minute mate so im a bit tight on cash, my diet basically consists of eggs, sardines and protein shakes, something like this, meal 1: protein shake, meal 2: eggs, meal 3: sardines, meal 4: eggs, meal 5: sardines, meal 6: protein shake


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Williamson said:


> im unemployed at the minute mate so im a bit tight on cash, my diet basically consists of eggs, sardines and protein shakes, something like this, meal 1: protein shake, meal 2: eggs, meal 3: sardines, meal 4: eggs, meal 5: sardines, meal 6: protein shake


i hope your removing the yolk from some of them eggs.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> i hope your removing the yolk from some of them eggs.


that will be foolish


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> i hope your removing the yolk from some of them eggs.


Why would you want to do that??


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yolks are a great natural fat.

The only reason i would throw the yolk out is not to go over my macros for a meal. eg... 20g fat per meal, but that would still be give me 4 full eggs plus 4 whites to make scram egg.

Don't throw the yolks!!


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I said some not all lol. Small thing called cholesterol. Your already getting good fats from fish too.

Personally I have 1 yolk to 6 egg whites. It works for me.

If it's working for you and your healthy, stick at it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

EAT YOUR YOLKS!


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Studies show that intaking food in liquid form is more thermogenic than eating whole foods..

Whey protein powders are based on milk anyways... Blend of proteins 4 life


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The cholesterol thing is an over exageration, yolks arn't as bad as they were made out to be. Did i mention that the egg contains 9 of the 22 essential amino acids the body can't make.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've never ever taken my yolks out of an egg, am still here!!


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

isnt diet cholesterol not related to blood cholesterol? im sure i read its different somewhere, and there small eggs, like 4g fat/eggs, thats like 24g of fat, not much especially now i need to up them cause im cutting


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Tried whey shake mixed with cereal?? Wheatabix or oats or I use shredded wheat. If you use decent make of whey then dont have to add pro biotics. Or if you use cheaper whey I add natural yogurt...


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey If you guys that worried bout yolks then My Protein sells egg whites which you can drink straight from bottle, if you like?? I dont give a s**t eat eggs yolks an all, have brought egg whites but use in recipies etc..


----------

